# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions > [SOLVED] Would "UnlockRoot" be able to root my Kyocera Rise?

## cwblanch

As the title says, I've just discovered the site for "Unlock Root" and in their supported devices list is the Kyocera Hydro (in the list as KYOCERA | C5170), would this also be able to root my Kyocera Rise (model C5155)? I hear they are pretty much the same phone, but the Rise has a physical keyboard. 
I've been trying for some time to root my phone, but absolutely nothing seems to be working.

EDIT: http://www.unlockroot.com/

Thanks!

----------


## linuxtechguy

http://www.unlockroot.com/contact.html

----------


## slixz85

hows it goin cwblanch. i really couldnt tell you right away. but i know a good way to tell. i posted a topic asking about rooting my phone. it is best to use windows or find someone to use their computer for 30min to download the program and try it. the quickest way to check if it is possible is download oneclickroot www.oneclickroot.com and don't use this program to root your phone but use it to check your phone if it is possible to root it or not. you just click the root button until you get to the screen that displays your phone information and it will tell you straight up if your phone is rootable or not with a yes or not. my phone got a yes from this program and i tried to use it to root my phone but it was unsuccesful and it actually said in the top message that it is rootable but not guaranteed so seeing that it was rootable, i kept trying. so next i used www.unlockroot.com and the first time it was succesfull in rooting my phone. the thing you must do is make sure that your phone has usb debugging turned on and when you plug your usb to your computer make sure it is in usb charging mode, not mtp. of course i do not know specifically of your model and did not look at all for the info on it so do some further research to make sure others did not have any issues. but all in all just use oneclickroot first to see if it is rootable or not. and if not then that answers it all for you. you can try it of course mine ran with no prob and the program did not hurt my phone after it was unsuccesfull. after it didnt work i just used unlockroot and wa-la. it was rooted.

good luck

----------

